# Guided Meditation CD Recommendation?



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

Does anyone have a recommendation for guided meditation? I've meditated before and felt great afterwards, usually just chanting om mani padme hum or concentrating on breathing, but I'd like something more...in-depth I suppose.

I've been looking into Mindfulness Meditation with works by Jon Kabat-Zinn. Anyone have any experience with these? Thanks!


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

I like http://www.themeditationpodcast.com. There are lots of free meditation mp3s online.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I don't know of any CDs, but there are free audio meditation downloads here, also:

http://www.audiodharma.org/talks-guidedmeditation.html


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

I like one by a man named Brian Weiss: Eliminating Stress, Finding Inner Peace. You should be able to find it online, here: http://www.hayhouseradio.com/episode_de ... ode_type=0 
(I hope they have the whole thing online).


----------



## heskey627 (Aug 3, 2010)

The mind and body are intimately connected in the meditation, and the relationship of the mind to the body in meditation is very interesting. Mind creates a situation in which we see the body as peaceful and beautiful.

guided meditation


----------



## andymusic (Jan 16, 2011)

I can recommend some meditation CDs from a lady in Mid Wales called Claire Montanaro - very lilting and soothing voice - Claire was certainly able to sooth the stresses and strains of modern living in my life - www.inluminoglobal.co.uk


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

mindfullness meditation is a great place to start! I feel so much calmer for it and so much more at peace in the moment. I've even stopped stuttering when addressing people, it's more under my control since taking it up. I thnk it's really quite spectacular how people can push themselves beyond our understanding of human limits. I reccomend the book "meditation for dummies." It's great! You can just pick out whatever you think sounds interesting or read it cover to cover as I did and take a bunch of things that sound interesting and throw them all in. If you have unwanted baggage revolving around an event maybe concerning people I reccomend the "lovingkindness chapter Yep I know, sounds incredibly airy fairy but I found it incredibly powerful. I myself follow mindfullness meditation 20 minuites a day followed by 10 of insight meditation(basically a form of giving yourself reassurance from your unconscious(from meditation for dummies), reallly quite spectacular the things I've come up with so far). It's a different person who reassures you and grants you lasting ways of thinking positively every time you sitt down. You bring life to the cushion and a wiser form of you grants you a seemignly faultless, relaxed outlook. I'm afraid the mindfullness meditation I follow was sold to me by my therapist in a pack of yoga, sitting, standing, body scan and a mix of the three. I'm sure the mindfullness meditation in the book and cd is just as good but I prefer the English accent, more at home with that myself. I set up a meditation group here if you're interested in following this up. Feel free to ask any questions. Quite some interesting people on here meditating in lots of different ways I know of still to ask into it.http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/meditators-of-sas/

Good luck! This has really helped me. I hope you follow this up


----------



## AndreaB (Dec 17, 2010)

The only one i've ever tried is by Kelly Howell.


----------



## shpendulum (Jul 12, 2013)

*Guided Meditation App*

Recommend to try my free app Guided Meditation

* Step by step affirmations and flight through fantastic worlds guide you to the depths of the subconscious
* The exceptional atmosphere of endless journey helps to calm and clear your mind
* 12+ Meditation scripts: Breathing, Counting, Body Awareness, Healing, Pain Management, Chakra Healing, Light Protection, Positive Thinking, Learn an Instrument, Learning Language, Produce Calmness, Meditation for Acting

YouTube
iTunes (iOS)


----------

